# Shredded wheat?



## lucy123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Because we have ran out of porridge and can;t get to shops yet, i ended up having shredded wheat for breakfast. I can't test at the moment because I left my tester at the gym. I always thought shredded wheat was not good for diabetics, but this morning I have been bouncing around with energy. i have cleaned the house top to bottom and still have energy left (and no sign of hypo either which has been known with housework!). So my question is, should i have it or not. If I have it again, I will test if got monitor back.


----------



## SweetGuy (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I had Shredded Wheat this morning an my house still looks like a tip


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 3, 2010)

SweetGuy said:


> Well I had Shredded Wheat this morning an my house still looks like a tip



Do you know what it did to your bs levels - i,e did you test before and after?


----------



## SweetGuy (Dec 3, 2010)

I just tested and its 14.8 

Its usually about 7 - 7.5 before.     I had two bags of unsalted crisps and a couple of digestive biscuits as well


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Crikey - thats worrying. 14.8 is quite high isn't it?
Maybe I best give it a miss in future.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 3, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Crikey - thats worrying. 14.8 is quite high isn't it?
> Maybe I best give it a miss in future.



The crisps and biscuit almost certainly contributed to that reading...

Best thing to do is get your meter back, you might be suprised........


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

I've always thought that Shredded Wheat was an OK food for your levels. My problem is that I can't stand the stuff!  It's classed as medium GI.


----------



## shirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Lucy,

I'm one of those strange people that actually likes Shredded Wheat  have them evry day with dried fruit. When I asked my DSN if they were ok to have she said yeah they were fine. As far as I can tell from my BS levels they have been fine, so try not to worry.

lv Shirl x


----------



## AJLang (Dec 3, 2010)

I also thought that shredded wheat was good as it's high fibure and thus slow releasing when it comes to BGs.........and if it helps with housework I might starting eating it as well (she says as she surveys all of the chores that need doing in the house)


----------



## HelenM (Dec 3, 2010)

It's one of those where the GI is quite high despite the fibre.

The GI database has 2 records for shredded wheat, one test from 1981 using  normal subjects gave a GI of 67 but the other from 1994 using  both T1 and 2 diabetics had a GI of 83
(for comparison the GI of Sainsburys Jumbo oats with skimmed milk on 'normal' subjects was 40)
 Obviously though it really depends on your own results.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

HelenM said:


> It's one of those where the GI is quite high despite the fibre.
> 
> The GI database has 2 records for shredded wheat, one test from 1981 using  normal subjects gave a GI of 67 but the other from 1994 using  both T1 and 2 diabetics had a GI of 83
> (for comparison the GI of Sainsburys Jumbo oats with skimmed milk on 'normal' subjects was 40)
> Obviously though it really depends on your own results.



This is such a good example of why T2s should be allowed strips to find out how they personally are affected by things. No doubt they would be told that SW would be a very good thing to eat for breakfast, but may in fact be quite wrong for many. The GI I saw was obviously the 67 version!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2010)

SweetGuy said:


> I just tested and its 14.8
> 
> Its usually about 7 - 7.5 before.     I had two bags of unsalted crisps and a couple of digestive biscuits as well



For breakfast?


----------



## SweetGuy (Dec 3, 2010)

katie said:


> For breakfast?



Yeah... well about 10.30 for us late risers  LOL


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well - i think I have my answer and have to say I am somewhat gobsmacked on two accounts:

I decided to test before breakfast and after the shredded wheat this morning (haven't tested for a while except for exercise due to strips being sparce!

so first shock was pre breakfast 5.2!!! Never had a reading that low had breakfast before so was delighted

Post 2 shredded wheat - 12.4! at one hour and 9.9 at two!

Don't think I will be having shredded wheat too often - it didn't have the same energy effect yesterday either - which was a shame.

I may try one more day to test to see what happens.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

It's a good idea not to base any decisions on a single reading. 

That seems quite a large rise to me, maybe there's a bit of liver dumping going on too? Perhaps try some shredded wheat in the afternoon just to see how you react then?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

A good idea Andy re afternoon test to.
My sugars seem to be doing things in large numbers.
I am finding my issue over hypo's seems to be that I am dropping from high to low very quickly. e,.g from 8 to 3 something after 25 mins in the gym, so wonder what the heck is happening with the big steps! I am now thinking of testing to see if the same thing happens the other way - i.e do I jump up high after food? I don't know what this will tell me though?
One day I will fathom it out.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> A good idea Andy re afternoon test to.
> My sugars seem to be doing things in large numbers.
> I am finding my issue over hypo's seems to be that I am dropping from high to low very quickly. e,.g from 8 to 3 something after 25 mins in the gym, so wonder what the heck is happening with the big steps! I am now thinking of testing to see if the same thing happens the other way - i.e do I jump up high after food? I don't know what this will tell me though?
> One day I will fathom it out.



I don't remember seeing whether you've already mentioned this, but have they worked out what is going on with your hypos yet?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

No - but GP has seen one in action as she is a member of my club and definitely confirmed it was a hypo. I tested at 3.6 when this happened but it was just after someone had given me gel, although I don't think it was long enough to increase it much? I know 3.6 isn't very low, but she thinks it is because I am going to 3.6 from 7 or 8 or higher quickly.

I am now being checked for pancreatitis, (don't know how that can be related?) and also there is now talk of type 1.5 which if things don't sort themselves out - I will be tested for.

I have been getting a pain around my liver area too lately that they are keeping an eye on, first time since my op I have had this, but they are going to scan that too if nothing improves.

Also, it could still just be the fact that I have increased my exercise and improved my diet and it is just taking time for my body to work out what on earth is happening!

Apart from the horrible feeling after the hypo (and the inconvenicence)and the pain aroudn my liver, life is good and there are people a lot worse off than me, so I will just keep going with it.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

Fingers crossed!

By the way, you know in the past I mentioned that I had pain around the liver area too? Well, that has pretty much disappeared. I'm sure the continued weight loss, exercise and improved diet has helped. Hopefully, it will be the same for you too.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hoping so, I did a body attack class the other day, and it has been killing since then, which sort of tells me it might be hurting because of exercise and nothing more - here's hoping.
Glad your pain disappears and hope mine does too - just had another LFT test and not had a call to discuss yet - so that must be good.


----------

